
Opinionated App Design - tobr
https://blog.enabled.com.au/opinionated-app-design/
======
PavlovsCat
> Because there are no analytics in Steps I will never validate whether any of
> the above were good decisions. Except that it’s obvious they were good
> decisions. Because they put you, the potential user, first. And us, the
> developer, last.

You know, that's kinda selling yourself short... I'd say you're putting your
users as well as your own common sense and craftsmanship first, instead of
throwing random shit together, and then waiting for analytics to tell you if
it's a table, and if the surface is even. I applaud that.

------
tobr
> NO JUST NO

> EW GROSS NO

Something like this should be an obligatory addition to any dialog with
actions like "Maybe later".

